
Show HN: Remarks, social podcasting app for iOS - adamontherun
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=1077590251&mt=8
======
brudgers
I don't have an iPhone, but the idea is interesting. What is the value
proposition of Remarks for users?

~~~
adamontherun
thank you. The value for the users is to be able to discuss the episode with
other fans. Early uses so far have been to post links mentioned by the host,
background bios and photos of guests, and some off-beat GIFs (of course).

------
chuckgreenman
I like this idea, but i'm not on iPhone either. Looked at some of the other
stuff you've made. Feed Rehab is a great idea!

~~~
adamontherun
thanks Chuck, Feed Rehab was my first iOS project and I'm still really fond of
it. I found some interesting tweets using it that I didn't even remember
writing.

